# What does work pay in BC - .net developer



## Scallywag (Feb 14, 2010)

I see plenty of jobs on craigslist etc but none have a price but always "price based on experience" which doesn't give me any guidelines. 

In Dublin I'd get anywhere from 40k to 60k as a 10year+ senior asp.net vb.net c# developer with Ms Sql server and such technologies. What would this pay in Victoria / Vancover? Any guesses??


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Scallywag

This site may help somewhat....

Wages & Salaries from the Labour Market Information (LMI)


----------

